# Blast From The Past!!!



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I was looking thru the gallery and found this picture from the very first outbackers rally in shartlesville, PA.

The attendees were the hatcityhosehaulers, the hootbobs and us, the camping479's. I remember we had a great time and the kids have all changed and grown up so much


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Camping479,
Thanks for posting the pic of the first OB rally, but what year was it???








TTFN
Ember


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

camping479 said:


> I was looking thru the gallery and found this picture from the very first outbackers rally in shartlesville, PA.
> 
> The attendees were the hatcityhosehaulers, the hootbobs and us, the camping479's. I remember we had a great time and the kids have all changed and grown up so much


Tim!! Is that?? What is that?! Somebody glued a squirrel to your lip didn't they?! Crafty Outbackers!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

ember said:


> Camping479,
> Thanks for posting the pic of the first OB rally, but what year was it???
> 
> 
> ...


I know it was in the summer of 2004, august I think but not sure of the exact date.

Mike


----------

